# Cohiba vs. Bolivar - Strength Wise



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had my fair share of Cohiba and Bolivars.

Personally I find most Cohiba cigars a bit strong. While Bolivar is also a strong cigar I find a lot of people I've met think that Bolivar is stronger.

I actually find Bolivar not as strong as most Cohiba's.

Am I crazy or does anyone else think the same way?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Haven't had that many Cohibas but I really don't see the power most people say they experience with the bolivs.. maybe because I like full body cigars and the amount in the boliv just don't have the same effect on me. (guess I didn't answer your question did I.)


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with you. I find Cohibas quite strong (in fact, I'm not really that fond of them, not saying I won't smoke them but there are other Cubans I like much more). Now, the only Bolivar I've smoked is the Royal Corona but I don't find it as powerful as the Cohiba (and I like the RC much more than most Cohibas).


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

I find Cohibas to be really nice and smooth.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Its funny, but I rarely find cubans too strong. Maybe its cause I am an cigarette smoker, or just have a high tolerance for Vitamin N, I dont know. Cohibas, Bolivars, are both medium for me. RyJ Cazadores aren't too strong either and most consider those knockouts. 

In general, I find certain NC's to be way, way stronger than most Cubans.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't find either to be all that strong, with exception of maybe the Boli CE. 

Now the Punch SS#2 that I smoked last night............ that is a strong cigar.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never smoked a Cohiba that I found too strong. As far as Boli's the only one that constantly kicks my ass is the RC. I've had 3 RC's and I just can't smoke them. I'm totally fine with the BBF's and PC's.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bolivar is definitely stronger than Cohiba. The Siglo II and Boli corona are similar in size but 1 1/2" of the boli is enough to make me feel like crap.


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't tell the difference in strength b/t the two. However, I smoked cigspu) for several years. I really think some folks confuse full-flavored with full-strength. 

I will say, I much prefer the Boli profile over Cohiba.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> I've had my fair share of Cohiba and Bolivars.
> 
> Personally I find most Cohiba cigars a bit strong. While Bolivar is also a strong cigar I find a lot of people I've met think that Bolivar is stronger.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

that is the same way I feel.. love them both, but the cohiba is stronger IMO of course..


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

as far as strength...

young cohiba's and partagas are kick you in the teeth strong.
aged boli's and party's are the strongest

imho


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

never had a cohiba but the bolis I've smoked have never struck me as being all that strong
maybe I just have a high tolerance?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I have an absolute glass stomach (Vitamin N= u) but have never had a Cohiba or Boli set me off.
I think our bodies chemistry is different enough that we each handle it differently.
Partagas shorts kill me every time, as do Monte Edmundos, and I've never heard anyone else have issue with those.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

While not really understanding what you mean by a "Strong" cigar, i would say thet Boli's are stronger.

Are you judging the cigar's "Strenght" by the nicotine? Are you judging it by flavor? 

I think each person's perception of a cigar's nicotine strength is really different for everyone's tolerance to it. Some people cannot even get through a boli pc, while others smoke right through a churchill.. 

I feel the Bolivars i have smoked had a stronger flavor profile.. Bolis, in my opinion, are spicy and crisp fromt he first puff to the last. I think they smoke completely different then Cohibas.

Cohibas, in my opinion are a much smoother smoke. While not carrying the spice or crispiness found with the Bolis, i feel they posess a clean flavor.. But i think the Cohibas flavor profile more drastically varies throughout the smoke then the Bolis. 

Also, these answers, and those of others, can be swayed based on the size and age of the smokes.. For instance a young boli would be much stronger then an aged one, strictly b/c the ammonia taste would have decipated, and the tanons and true flavors of the cigar would mature.


----------

